# Why to avoid US Maint.



## gillgetter

Just got a certified letter from U.S. Maintance stating that starting in June they are going to take 4% off my invoice so THEY can reduce costs to customers! No kidding. Unbelievalble! You have a contract and they out of the blue decide to reduce what they pay you by 4%. They already don't pay squat and when the gas prices went up over a $1 a gallon more they wouldn't pay a cent more! Now this crap! They got some bawlz!
If I had a scanner , I would copy the letter and post.


----------



## murray83

Just another reason why I won't do large commercial no matter how nice the pay check.


----------



## magnatrac

Maybe you could just pass that letter on to your ins. guy and show it at the gas station and save 4 percent!!! I don't really know what to say other than that stinks. I haven't been told that my pay would be cut but I have stopped working for any managment companys. After good seasons and no compaints they tell us they want us back but for less money. I don't know how that works but nothing suprises me here in michigan. Hope everything works out ,good luck !!!


----------



## Lawnscape89

Not that I'm familiar with US Maint, but you state that you have a "contract" with them. Do they have a clause in there that allows them to reduce your payments? I don't see how they can lower there payments without negotiating with you first. JMO.

Do you really think think they are going to "pass along' the 4%? You may never know, but I certainly would find out if the did or not by talking to their clients


----------



## sidestepp

*gillgeter*

My father said he got the same letter from US maint. He told them if he has to pay the 4% that they were going to get bill 15% increase from us.. Us mant asked why? So my dad told them that they get the money we normally would get and give us under half if not even less. We have the equipment and FUEL expense and all they have is an office. We do all the work in the cold while they sit in the warmth!

So we did not pay them the 4%.

Watch out for Cherry logistics as well.. They double your bill and bill them for side walks you didnt shovel. It makes us contractors look bad..

And one more thing... If US MAINT. wants their 4%, maybe they should pay in a timely manor and not be 5 months behind in payments!!


----------



## CNY Plow

for one thing, you can go to the property manager and ask if you can put in a bid for doing the work directly and cut out that other middle-man.
It appears to me that this US Maint is just a broker feeding on the little guys.
What they have done sounds like a deal-breaker - but they probably wrote the contract, and who ever reads the small print.


----------



## powerjoke

WHO IS US MAINT? is it the gov.?

to make sure it don't happen to the next guy

the letter you got from them take it to the newspaper and "anonymously" submit it and then make sure you go to the Barbour shop with it and then give it to your wife for her "hair appointment" i know it wont get you your 4% but at least some satisfaction

or better yet the heck with about worrying about the next guy maybe he'll see it and get scared and not even bid


----------

